# Trapping and raising rabbits



## Joe_Dirt (Sep 27, 2012)

Here in lower Delaware, I have an over abundance of wild rabbits. I've been thinking of trapping a few and trying to raise enough for food for the family. Are there any pros or cons that I should consider?

I've also heard from others that I shouldn't eat them in the warmer months. Is there anything to that?


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

better check your game laws on that


----------



## Joe_Dirt (Sep 27, 2012)

I did. Landowners are permitted to trap cottontails on their own land during the hunting season. It doesn't, however, say anything one way or another about maintaining your own population. I'll send an email getting clarification on it.

In the meantime, I'd still like to know the pros or cons.


----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

From all accounts raising wild cottontails in confinement is going to be pretty near impossible. They do not take to confinement. In addition, I'm glad you're checking in regards to game laws, but I'm thinking you're going to find that trapping is not intended for capturing a population to raise, but for consumption. Most states require special permits in order to keep/raise wildlife in confinement. It does vary from state to state.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

Raising wild rabbits is not as easy as keeping domesticated ones. You'll lose a lot of them and I imagine they wouldn't survive on commercial rabbit pellets so you will have to figure out a way to offer them a natural diet. 

If you want a steady supply of rabbit meat, you will be better off buying some domestic rabbits and raising them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Why go to the expence of raising them yourself?
Just hunt them when you want a rabbit dinner.
No work, no cost, and a free meal.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Joe_Dirt said:


> ... shouldn't eat them in the warmer months. Is there anything to that?


tularemia... the cold usually kills off the sick ones.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Cottontails raise poorly in captivity and will just be a headache. You can get the same quality of meat rabbit by going on criagslist, hoobly, or ebay classifieds or checking your local feed store for flyers and finding some meat mutts for $5 each.


----------



## Joe_Dirt (Sep 27, 2012)

pancho said:


> Why go to the expence of raising them yourself?
> Just hunt them when you want a rabbit dinner.
> No work, no cost, and a free meal.


I do, but I can't hunt enough to keep up with the requests for meat from friends. I'm looking for a way to have enough for myself, and keep them in meat as well.




akane said:


> Cottontails raise poorly in captivity and will just be a headache. You can get the same quality of meat rabbit by going on criagslist, hoobly, or ebay classifieds or checking your local feed store for flyers and finding some meat mutts for $5 each.


Will I be able to breed these "mutts" effectively?


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

You should. Mutts may have unpredictable results in breeding, such as slow growth or smaller litters. Depending on how much meat you need or if you plan to sell any live animals you may be better suited to a purebred that's proven as a meat animal.


----------



## Joe_Dirt (Sep 27, 2012)

AprilW said:


> You should. Mutts may have unpredictable results in breeding, such as slow growth or smaller litters. Depending on how much meat you need or if you plan to sell any live animals you may be better suited to a purebred that's proven as a meat animal.


Thanks for the info. I don't plan on selling anything as that always seems to not go my way. I'm content with having my own supply and giving some to my friends that ask.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I tried with intentions of showing some of you that it can be done----LOL--I failed. They would be fine then I would find one dead in the cage, then a few days later another dead one. They were in hanging cages right in the same place as my other rabbits. I finally turned loose the last one I had and kept seeing it hoping around the farm getting bigger. Now I am thinking, maybe I will try raising them on the dirt in about 1 acre fenced in area--------NAW Just kidding. I got some NZ and Californians in my hanging cages and its TO easy to raise them and they probably taste better anyway--LOL.


I would not want to eat wild rabbits in the warner months because they get "wolves" under their skin---that is what they are called here. I think most of you call them a different name.


----------



## Joe_Dirt (Sep 27, 2012)

PD-Riverman said:


> I would not want to eat wild rabbits in the warner months because they get "wolves" under their skin---that is what they are called here. I think most of you call them a different name.


Is this not a problem with the domestic rabbits? 

It seems like I'll be looking on craigslist for some breeding stock, and stick with stomping the woods for cottontails during the winter.

Thanks to everyone for the info:happy2:


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Too bad you aren't close I have a trio of great meat mutts up for sale because we are going to purebred stock. Even bad quality mutts will breed better than cottontails but if you can find some stock being raised for meat already with good litters you can raise a lot of rabbit fast and easy.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I have been raising meat rabbits for 40+ years, My experience is that any cross bred domestic variety of rabbits will provide better yield than any cottontail. 6 does and 2 bucks will provide a family of 4 with all you care to eat. New Zealand / Californian crosses are the most efficient I have ever raised. Learn to can the meat and there are alot of ways you can use it.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Joe_Dirt said:


> Is this not a problem with the domestic rabbits?
> 
> It seems like I'll be looking on craigslist for some breeding stock, and stick with stomping the woods for cottontails during the winter.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the info:happy2:


Joe I do not have a problem with my domestic rabbits getting them or ticks.


----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

Even if the rabbit gets wolves, when skinned the larvae will fall out. It's under the skin, but not in the meat and doesn't affect it. Early season squirrel suffer the same problem.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Huh, never heard of 'wolves' under the skin. Sounds disgusting. Never seen them on my domestic bunnies. 

I LOVE my mutt buns. I have some New Zealand/SF buns. The 50% cross exhibits hybrid vigor both as the litter grows, and my 50% breeding doe is the BEST mother, so she exhibits hybrid vigor as a breeding animal too. 

I also have a 75% NZ/25% SF doe that I breed to NZ bucks, She's a great mother too. BIG girl. 

Moving towards all purebred stuff eventually, however, because selling one purebred kit for a minimum of 25.00 (NZ) or 45.00 (SF) is much more profitable than selling an entire trio of meat buns for 30.00. 

I also raise purebred SF and NZ's, but from a meat standpoint I'd love 50% crossbred does, and I'd breed them to a different breed sire to get hybrid vigor mothers and hybrid vigor kits as well. For example, breed 50% NZ, 50% SF does to a Californian buck. This is done all the time in meat cattle to maximimze growth and vigor of meat calves.


----------



## nicnmike (Apr 9, 2012)

When you say wolves, do you mean bot flies?


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

nicnmike said:


> When you say wolves, do you mean bot flies?



yes that is a common term for bot flies here in DE


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Joe_Dirt said:


> Is this not a problem with the domestic rabbits?
> 
> It seems like I'll be looking on craigslist for some breeding stock, and stick with stomping the woods for cottontails during the winter.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the info:happy2:


where i am rabbits are VERY common (primarily lops, lionhead, rex & NZ) I got rex & lion heads & a NZ cross for free. by saving that money i can buy a good NZ or california buck to breed them and grade up. by saving the meaties does & eating the culls and continually buy unrelated CA/NZ bucks I can keep grading up to better meat production.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

If you are going to go through the bother of setting up cages and raising rabbits you may as well start out with some decent stock since meat rabbits aren't that expensive. If you get pedigreed stock you'll be able to sell pedigreed babies for more $$, although that doesn't work if you don't sell them, I suppose.


----------

